# Nintendo 3DS has been hacked :/



## Colour Bandit (Jun 3, 2013)

http://www.capsulecomputers.com.au/2013/06/nintendo-3ds-hacked-by-gateway/
http://www.geek.com/games/totally-l...ng-the-first-nintendo-3ds-flash-card-1556887/

A team called Gateway have reportedly successfully hacked the Nintendo 3DS and have showcased their first 3DS Flashcart, with it playing games such a Luigi's Mansion 2 in a video which also shows the Flashcart's ability to play these games in 2D and 3D mode...

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

It was only a matter of time. The DS was CFW'd way back in the day, and the psp even earlier than that. I'm not surprised at all.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 3, 2013)

Saw this the other day. Pretty interesting way to get into it.


----------



## Ravenmist (Jun 3, 2013)

its not surprising they hack every system atleast once


----------



## Tommytulip (Jun 3, 2013)

Expect a firmware update soon is all I can say


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Tommytulip said:


> Expect a firmware update soon is all I can say



Yeah pretty much.

I wonder what this means for AC


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 3, 2013)

A prime reason as to why flashcards are so popular are because you can simply have hundreds of games on one card. However, with this "Gateway" flashcard that's not the case... (No guilt here) I would gladly purchase a flash card for the 3DS IF it had its own interface. This gateway thing just seems to be too much hassle to play with... Changing memory cards with no knowledge of what game is on it, removing and adding new games to a micro sd card would be torture... it takes me about 20 minutes to move a DS game onto my R4i 3DS... imagine how long it'd take for a 3DS game...

But really, as loyal as I am to Nintendo, I would purchase a flashcard for the 3DS, just not this one. Hate on me all you want, everybody else would do the same if it meant saving them money.


----------



## laceydearie (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not surprised. I have my old action replay but never use it, and I'd never buy one for the 3DS.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jun 3, 2013)

But supposedly Nintendo has a way to "brick" any system it deems as hacked. I have no idea how that works exactly, but I'm hopeful that Nintendo can counter-attack this in some way.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

Am I the only one who's happy? Not surprised, just happy.


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Am I the only one who's happy? Not surprised, just happy.



I think it's cool someone figured out how to do it. Other than that it's really not a big deal.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

Honestly, I think it says a lot about how Nintendo made the system. I mean, two years to hack it? That's pretty impressive for Nintendo to have held them off that long.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

Zr388 said:


> I think it's cool someone figured out how to do it. Other than that it's really not a big deal.


Yeah, I'm sure most of us knew it was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## MistyDoodle (Jun 3, 2013)

Is my games safe? D: My mac got backed last year i don't want to lose my 3ds to.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 3, 2013)

MistyDoodle said:


> Is my games safe? D: My mac got backed last year i don't want to lose my 3ds to.


Yeah, you're gonna have to buy a new 3DS and throw out all your games, sorry


----------



## MistyDoodle (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes!!! It was so scary my Mac stopped working and they got into my Facebook!


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Mr. L said:


> Are.....are you serious?



Not everyone knows what this stuff is.



MistyDoodle said:


> Is my games safe? D: My mac got backed last year i don't want to lose my 3ds to.



Hacking a console isn't the same as a computer being infected. It just means that you're able to use custom firmware on a gaming device for other stuff. Kind of a *touchy subject* on belltree to begin with.


----------



## Smokey (Jun 3, 2013)

MistyDoodle said:


> Yes!!! It was so scary my Mac stopped working and they got into my Facebook!


Get rid of your 3DS QUICK. Don't even do a system transfer. The hackers may "use" your 3DS (dont ask me I dont get this **** either) and they could be doing illegal things on it. Then nintendo could report you to the local police and have you arrested.


----------



## MistyDoodle (Jun 3, 2013)

nice try but I've been told that's not true plus my dad could take care of that LOL


----------



## SockHead (Jun 3, 2013)

Jeez it took them long enough


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 3, 2013)

Stop being stupid. It wasn't even hacked, it only plays ROMs, it's just a flash cart you use to play ROMs on, the 3DS still hasn't been hacked yet, stop whining.
Edit: Also, it doesn't get past region lock.


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 3, 2013)

The 3DS hasn't even been hacked yet. All the Gateway is, is a flashcart that acts like a real 3DS game cartridge. It's easy enough for Nintendo to patch out in a simple update.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 3, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> Stop being stupid. It wasn't even hacked, it only plays ROMs, it's just a flash cart you use to play ROMs on, the 3DS still hasn't been hacked yet, stop whining.



These sort of posts aren't needed. You can get your point across without insulting anyone.
Please be more considerate.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 3, 2013)

So they do have a action replay for 3DS?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 3, 2013)

Cottonball said:


> So they do have a action replay for 3DS?



There are action replays that have 3DS on the box. But they only work with DS games.


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> There are action replays that have 3DS on the box. But they only work with DS games.



I did not know this


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not surprised.



Jarrad said:


> A prime reason as to why flashcards are so popular are because you can simply have hundreds of games on one card. However, with this "Gateway" flashcard that's not the case... (No guilt here) I would gladly purchase a flash card for the 3DS IF it had its own interface. This gateway thing just seems to be too much hassle to play with... Changing memory cards with no knowledge of what game is on it, removing and adding new games to a micro sd card would be torture... it takes me about 20 minutes to move a DS game onto my R4i 3DS... imagine how long it'd take for a 3DS game...
> 
> But really, as loyal as I am to Nintendo, I would purchase a flashcard for the 3DS, just not this one. Hate on me all you want, everybody else would do the same if it meant saving them money.



And i totally agree with you on this one.



Treasu(red) said:


> But supposedly Nintendo has a way to "brick" any system it deems as hacked. I have no idea how that works exactly, but I'm hopeful that Nintendo can counter-attack this in some way.



Although Nintendo have said that. It was confirmed somewhere that they have yet to Brick any system at all. I think its just a scaring tactic. They never took further action to DS/DSi R4i Flash cards or anything. I highly doubt they'll do anything other than a firmware update.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Smokey said:


> Get rid of your 3DS QUICK. Don't even do a system transfer. The hackers may "use" your 3DS (dont ask me I dont get this **** either) and they could be doing illegal things on it. Then nintendo could report you to the local police and have you arrested.



This isn't true. They haven't hacked your personal 3DS. Its Nintendos programming that has been used as a basis to run and support custom firmware and emulators. They will not and can not take any personal information of peoples systems. In fact, it shouldnt be deemed a "hack". Thats the wrong terminology.

And regarding the Mac, it's unluckily your Mac was hacked and more likely you visited a website you shouldn't have and your browser security was breached, not Mountain Lion or the OS itself.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm surprised it's taken so long, kind of nice to know these people have spent all this time trying to get around nintendos system and getting no where.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I'm surprised it's taken so long, kind of nice to know these people have spent all this time trying to get around nintendos system and getting no where.



I'm not sure thats entirely true. After all, it would of been easier to manipulate and use older firmware than newer, more secure code... 

Either way, i think its inevitable xD


----------



## ACCFSuperstar (Jun 3, 2013)

Not hacked yet this is just a device to play games for free, the 3ds getting fully hacked is still a ways off.
I for one hope it wont be hacked any time soon hacking ruins most game experiences.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 3, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I'm not sure thats entirely true. After all, it would of been easier to manipulate and use older firmware than newer, more secure code...
> 
> Either way, i think its inevitable xD



I would have presumed Nintendo would have based their anti-hacking system basis on the older firmware. So it would probably be quicker to write off that approach and try something new, practically speaking. 
But I know approximately naught-point-sod-all about hacking. xP

edit: Though I agree it is inevitable, but if it can take so long that Nintendo can move onto the next big thing before they do it then their profits aren't going to be hit very hard.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> edit: Though I agree it is inevitable, but if it can take so long that Nintendo can move onto the next big thing before they do it then their profits aren't going to be hit very hard.



Thats very true. I've not thought about it like that. GO NINTENDO xD


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 3, 2013)

Doesn't really phase me too much. Even if it is hacked, I don't play online with others too much so it likely won't affect me too badly.


----------



## AL64 (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't care, but I hope this won't ruin AC. I had enough of hackers with no
-taste-sucking-town in CF. Not only do they hack, but they make town that looked like ****.


----------



## Caius (Jun 3, 2013)

AL64 said:


> I don't care, but I hope this won't ruin AC. I had enough of hackers with no
> -taste-sucking-town in CF. Not only do they hack, but they make town that looked like ****.



Keep the language clean, now.

I had an action replay for my old DS and you bet I used it in Animal Crossing. I used it in almost every game I had because after a certain point it just got boring. I don't think it's anyone elses business what someone does with a game that they're bored with, it's honestly their own problem if they choose to 'hack' their game. 

Another thing, I'm using the term hack here very lightly. Action replay is more of a cheat. Not a hack. A hack would be more of the flashcart system for the ds, which is what I think this thread is more based on, not cheat materials.


----------



## Seafang12309 (Jun 3, 2013)

It sorda makes me mad and reileive because I was about to buy one a couple weeks ago but they were sold out


----------



## spamurai (Jun 3, 2013)

It's not hacking, it's emulating.

There are massive differences and I think you should understand the terminology before saying whether it's right or wrong.
Hacking is breaching security or modifying and manipulating systems programming/code to exploit weaknesses in a system and use them to ones advantage.
Emulating is using host code or software that duplicates (or emulates) the functions of the system to achieve the same results, ie, playing an unofficial game on an official system.

Thought this might help some people understand. All your consoles and personal information are safe.


----------



## StiX (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm not liking this at all... I'm also not against it though.. but i was hoping this wouldn't happen for another 1 or 2 years. This is the very reason why awesome games like the (later) Ace Attorney was never released in the west and maybe many other games >_<


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm surprised at how few people are angry at this. How DARE someone modify a Nintendo system they have every right to do whatever they want with! It RUINS gaming experiences!


----------



## Tommytulip (Jun 3, 2013)

StiX said:


> I'm not liking this at all... I'm also not against it though.. but i was hoping this wouldn't happen for another 1 or 2 years. This is the very reason why awesome games like the (later) Ace Attorney was never released in the west and maybe many other games >_<



Yeah, I really hope Nintendo deals with this quickly. Piracy ruined sales for a lot of more niche games on the DS (and many other systems too) and then they publish a lot less of those games and everybody loses 

I have no problem with people modifying their systems, they can do what they want. They can even cheat and play online, they'll just get banned. It's the piracy that is the real problem with these flashcarts.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 3, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I'm surprised at how few people are angry at this. How DARE someone modify a Nintendo system they have every right to do whatever they want with! It RUINS gaming experiences!



I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 4, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.



I think it's affirmative on the sarcasm!  I'm aware of the old R4/Acekard carts, it doesn't really bother me.  A proper hack to wreck games etc would be pretty bad


----------



## Leonn (Jun 5, 2013)

Jail time.


----------

